# New kits on the block.



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

We decided we were going to get one, maybe two more ferrets to complete our ferret family. We intended to get them from Prospect rescue in a few weeks time - it hasn't exactly gone to plan - we've gone acquired a couple of kits . They are the result of a surprise litter. The family we got them off rehomed a ferret, they ended up with NINE! So we adopted the little runty one, felt sorry for her being on her own so went back for another. My hubby chose one of her brothers, a gorgeous little polecat we've named Cub They are both utterly adorable, full of mischief & an absolute joy to watch. The little Jill (who is named Mouse at the moment as shes about as big as one! lol) is a total terror - she is SO feisty lol

Here they are -


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

TOO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!! :Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy They are adorable - how did you not end up with the whole nine?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> TOO MUCH CUTENESS!!!!! :Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy:Happy They are adorable - how did you not end up with the whole nine?


I think it was the thought of all those little TEETH that did it:Hilarious They were all gorgeous though


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Oh my! They are adorable. 
So you know have 4?

Me wonders how many more will appear!


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Aww very adorable!

...... The addiction has begun lol, you'll end up getting more even if you don't plan to.


----------



## froglet (Nov 17, 2012)

Oh wow! They're beautiful!!!!! I love ferrets, have always wanted some but never felt I had the space.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Animallover26 said:


> Oh my! They are adorable.
> So you know have 4?
> 
> Me wonders how many more will appear!


Yes we have 4 now AL.

No more are going to appear lol Four ferrets within four months is quite sufficient



Frolicking Ferrets said:


> Aww very adorable!
> 
> ...... The addiction has begun lol, you'll end up getting more even if you don't plan to.


Oh no, please don't say that And my hubby wont be putting his foot down because he loves them as much as I do. Oh dear.

:Hilarious



froglet said:


> Oh wow! They're beautiful!!!!! I love ferrets, have always wanted some but never felt I had the space.


Aw thank you & thank you @CuddleMonster , @Animallover26 & @Frolicking Ferrets for all your lovely comments about them. They make the most amazing pets @froglet . So intelligent & playful & they really love human companionship. They are awesome little creatures if you are ever in a position to have some I'm sure you'll be bowled over by them too


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

noushka05 said:


> Yes we have 4 now AL.
> 
> No more are going to appear lol Four ferrets within four months is quite sufficient


But it's working out at one a month. So next month...


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I've always wanted Ferrets too, maybe one day..........


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

They are adorable, I do love ferret kits, despite the teeth!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

CuddleMonster said:


> But it's working out at one a month. So next month...


Oh blimey, at that rate, we'd be knee deep in ferrets by this time next year:Hilarious



Animallover26 said:


> I've always wanted Ferrets too, maybe one day..........


I always wanted them but never dreamed I would actually own some - & then I found little Loki 



Babyshoes said:


> They are adorable, I do love ferret kits, despite the teeth!


Hahaa I agree


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I missed this completely somehow. They are both adorable, Little mouse looks so tiny compared to Cub.


----------

